# New Kanger Products



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Just been browsing the KangerTech web site and there are some new and exiting products coming!

Sub Ohm coils... Aerotank Mini, Areotank V2 and an Aerotank Mega!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/5/14)

We already have some inbound 
Was wondering how long it would take until someone noticed these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> We already have some inbound
> Was wondering how long it would take until someone noticed these.



Oooooo can't wait!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/5/14)

For some reason I knew you'd jump on these being an Aspire fan. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD (4/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just been browsing the KangerTech web site and there are some new and exiting products coming!
> 
> Sub Ohm coils... Aerotank Mini, Areotank V2 and an Aerotank Mega!
> 
> ...



Right now I hate you Rob.....spent a bucketload this past month.........including an Aerotank and Pt3 mini..............now you go and post this...????

The problem being I want it....ALL of it........so freaking bad!!!???????? ????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Right now I hate you Rob.....spent a bucketload this past month.........including an Aerotank and Pt3 mini..............now you go and post this...????
> 
> The problem being I want it....ALL of it........so freaking bad!!!???????? ????



Yip I know the feeling rather well I have to say! But new tanks and new coils Ooooo so nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (4/5/14)

I want the Mega so bad , being waiting for some to say they are bringing them in , and now I see they have the aero v2 aswell , and my current v1 aero are my fav all day tanks.

I want 2 when they get here, the mega that is. 

Can't help myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/5/14)

Roumers doing the round on some international forums that a mini version is going to be launched end of may.


----------



## RezaD (4/5/14)

johan said:


> Roumers doing the round on some international forums that a mini version is going to be launched end of may.



You are not helping..........????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear (4/5/14)

The other exciting fact that I like very much, is that Kanger are going to be producing and releasing sub-ohm coils for there devices, . I like the idea of 1 ohm and 1.2 ohm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/5/14)

They have not been released to kangers distribution companies yet. The Aerotank V2 isn't due for another month either. Focus is on Mega and Mini

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

i still dont see myself going back to ca (coil atomizers) after owning a rebuildable

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i still dont see myself going back to ca (coil atomizers) after owning a rebuildable



But we still need to test and review it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Will definitely look at the mini version once I get a decent pipe - LOL do I now suddenly long for my old tobacco pipe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Will definitely look at the mini version once I get a decent pipe - LOL do I now suddenly long for my old tobacco pipe!


Moet ek vir u nou Oom of Oupa roep??? ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Moet ek vir u nou Oom of Oupa roep??? ????



LOL you can call me *ohm johan*  - I really do miss my pipe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

johan said:


> LOL you can call me *ohm johan*  - I really do miss my pipe!


You need another name change?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

No @Matthee - just joking with @RezaD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

johan said:


> No @Matthee - just joking with @RezaD


And I was just joining in the fun, but must say I like *ohm johan* - so right on so many levels. Do you not agree, @RezaD? Maybe we should have a vote on it?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

+1 to ohm @johan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> And I was just joining in the fun, but must say I like *ohm johan* - so right on so many levels. Do you not agree, @RezaD? Maybe we should have a vote on it?



I agree 100% ....a befitting title.....with his technical background he has earned it........and the possible confusion it will cause with noobs will be priceless....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

RezaD said:


> I agree 100% ....a befitting title.....with his technical background he has earned it........and the possible confusion it will cause with noobs will be priceless....


And he has the hat and the age and the wisdom and the respect for the Afrikaans pronunciation (oom) as well!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> And he has the hat and the age and the wisdom and the respect for the Afrikaans pronunciation (oom) as well!



Now who's talking oom Matthee?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Now who's talking oom Matthee?


Oh no, I fall far short, too much hair and no technical prowess - you could call me "sub ohm", not yet an "ohm".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## devdev (5/5/14)

+1 for Ohm Johan!

After having chatted to Johan for quite sometime I can definitely sense some 'resistance' to doing things without thinking them through carefully. Probably something that develops with age, but I sense he has inherently always had it.

So yes, resistance in the sense of Ohms works in my mind as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh no, I fall far short, too much hair and no technical prowess - you could call me "sub ohm", not yet an "ohm".



That's not funny...it's hilarious!

So....let's make this a double twisted shall we? Your nic should be changed to @SubOhm Matthee !!!
????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh no, I fall far short, too much hair and no technical prowess - you could call me "sub ohm", not yet an "ohm".



Die woord "YDEL" kom by my op  apologies for the Afrikaans impaired, but it just don't sound right in English. My hair is only short because of personal preference; "God made a few perfect heads, the rest he covered with hair"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Die woord "YDEL" kom by my op  apologies for the Afrikaans impaired, but it just don't sound right in English. My hair is only short because of personal preference; "God made a few perfect heads, the rest he covered with hair"


That had me in stitches. I am out of here - am in for a hiding big time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

Ohm Johan

Love it. 

The names this forum comes up with are indeed priceless

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/5/14)

Silver said:


> Ohm Johan
> 
> Love it.
> 
> The names this forum comes up with are indeed priceless


We have now just to persuade @johan to voluntarily adopt it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

Due to immense peer pressure (pun intended) I have to consider


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/5/14)

never buy too many of anything new from Kanger because within a month there is always a new range....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

johan said:


> Due to immense peer pressure (pun intended) I have to consider


Let us please have your decision in due course.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/5/14)

I want a couple of the aerotank mini's

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops (12/5/14)

Anyone got some confirmed release dates for the Aerotank 2 yet?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/5/14)

Little more than a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (12/5/14)

Will try some out when these are available but not a big KanggurgleTech fan. 

Atleast a 0.8ohm coil would boil a gurgle out quickly!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops (12/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> Will try some out when these are available but not a big KanggurgleTech fan.
> 
> Atleast a 0.8ohm coil would boil a gurgle out quickly!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


 
If Im not mistaken, these sub ohm coils will be of the new improved design? With this being the case and from what Ive read and heard; Kangertech has supposidly fixed the gurgle issue with this...

I have very high hopes for these products

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

Mklops said:


> If Im not mistaken, these sub ohm coils will be of the new improved design? With this being the case and from what Ive read and heard; Kangertech has supposidly fixed the gurgle issue with this...
> 
> I have very high hopes for these products



In my opinion these will not work. There is simply not enough air flow in the coil unit to draw enough juice to support 0.8 Ohms coil. That said I would love to be wrong because I smaak a piece of that action!


----------



## Silver (14/9/22)

Reviving this thread for the newer folk on this forum.

It was from about 8 years ago

Have a look at the first post

Wow, vaping has come a long way!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (19/9/22)

Silver said:


> Reviving this thread for the newer folk on this forum.
> 
> It was from about 8 years ago
> 
> ...


I saw the title and immediately thought "Oh wow, I didn't know Kangertech were still around"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just been browsing the KangerTech web site and there are some new and exiting products coming!
> 
> Sub Ohm coils... Aerotank Mini, Areotank V2 and an Aerotank Mega!
> 
> ...



Wow, this takes me back!
The Aerotank Mini is where my vaping journey began (back in the day)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

